# Female chondro



## Lasiodora (Oct 1, 2003)

I snapped up some pics of my female.  The lighting sucked once again but she looks beautiful nonetheless.  I'll get some up of the male when I can.  

First pic is her hunting. You have to be careful with them at night.  All the pics were taken from a distance


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 1, 2003)

Here she finally realized there would be no food. She was still very alert. She's a pup in the daytime.


----------



## atavuss (Oct 1, 2003)

gorgeous snake!  are those wires on the pvc piping next to her thermometer sensors?
Ed


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks Ed. The black wire is the thermostat probe. The white is the thermometer probe. It keeps the cage at a steady 84.
Mike


----------



## MrT (Oct 1, 2003)

She sure is beautiful.
Are they mature and breedable?
Thats a Tree Boa, right ?
I'm just starting to get into snakes, and I'm getting hooked, quick.
I have a 66% het Redtail boa, male.. I'm trying to find a female as we speak.
 Anyway, that a fine looking girl.  


Ernie


----------



## Valael (Oct 2, 2003)

Those things are absolutely beautiful.  Yet another thing I want one day...  So many awesome things, so little room and time.


----------



## Bry (Oct 2, 2003)

*wolf whistles* That's a pretty girl there, you should be proud.

Ernie, no, the snake is a Green Tree Python (GTP). Chondro is a term that came from the old scientific name (_Chondropython viridis_) before it was changed to (_Morelia viridis_). People still use it commonly to refer to these GTPs.

Bry


----------



## Caska (Oct 2, 2003)

She's absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I miss having snakes... I used to have 2 male and 2 female ball pythons and a solomon island boa. I had to get rid of all of them when I moved though, my boyfriend hates snakes so he won't let me get any more


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks all.
Ernie, 
She has like a year to go before I can breed her. Next fall hopefully. She turned two in may and the last weight I got from her was 210g.  I need to re-weigh her.  She needs to be at least 1000g before she is breedable, but I'm aiming for 1200-1300g because I want to let her maternally incubate her first clutch.  The male is ready though. He turned six in June. He's just waiting on her  .  What's you red-tail het for? Albino?  The emerald tree boa and the green tree python look the same at a glance but the emerald's head shape is a lot more different and they also give birth, no egg laying.  This an example of convergent evolution.  They look the same but are two different animals that evolved to live the same type of lifestyle.
Mike


----------



## Phillip (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually  Morelia was the 1st name   then it changed to Chondropython   then back to Morelia.    But to keepers of them they will always be Chondros.  Awesome female by the way.

Phil


----------



## atavuss (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lasiodora _
> *Thanks all.
> Ernie,
> She has like a year to go before I can breed her. Next fall hopefully. She turned two in may and the last weight I got from her was 210g.  I need to re-weigh her.  She needs to be at least 1000g before she is breedable, but I'm aiming for 1200-1300g because I want to let her maternally incubate her first clutch.  The male is ready though. He turned six in June. He's just waiting on her  .  What's you red-tail het for? Albino?  The emerald tree boa and the green tree python look the same at a glance but the emerald's head shape is a lot more different and they also give birth, no egg laying.  This an example of convergent evolution.  They look the same but are two different animals that evolved to live the same type of lifestyle.
> Mike *


is the GTP easier to keep than the emerald?  don't they require high humidity?  
Ed


----------



## Valael (Oct 2, 2003)

In a previous thread (long ago) someone stated that chondros are considerably hardier than emeralds.  I think he even said they're quite a bit more docile.


----------



## MrT (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lasiodora _
> *Thanks all.
> Ernie,
> What's you red-tail het for? Albino?
> Mike *


Mike, Bry, Phil , Nick or Ed,
Like I said, I'm only just getting into snakes.. 
Therefore I dont know that much about them.
I thought het was for albino only. But now I know there must be het for other things. What, I dont know, and the whole het thing has me confused anyway. My son has explained it to me before, yet I still dont get it. :? 
He said if I breed my 66% to a female 66%, I'd get about 25% baby albinos. Is this correct? Or is there more to it ?

I can research it, if its to much trouble to explain. 

Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 2, 2003)

Ernie,
It all boils down to simple genetics (which is not always simple to me  ) In any case, het is short for heterozygous. Here's a good site: www.geneticswizard.com

Ed,
Emeralds and Gtps are both easy to keep if their husbandry needs are met.  Both require a humid enviornment.  Temperment varies with each individual. You can find calm individuals. The reputation of being mean and hard to care for comes from people dealing with wild caught adults.  They are a lot harder to establish and usually never calm down. Many die. It takes a lot of dedication and a good vet, plus experience to establish a wc animal.  If you get a well started cb baby of either species they will do well.  I mean look at the set up I have my female in (she's been in there since May). It's very simple but the temp and humidity requirements are kept within the required range.  I know of emerald keepers who have their snakes in the same type of enclosures.

Oh and the name was changed back to Morelia to show its relatedness to the carpet python. 

Thanks Phil.
Mike


----------



## Bry (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie,

The site Lasiodora linked for you is a good place to start. The term '66% het' simply means out of all of your boas siblings, there is a 66% chance that your boa is indeed a het for albino.

Hypothetically speaking, let's say your boa's mother had 21 babies, and 14 of them were het for albino, the rest are normals. However, they all look normal. The only way to tell the difference would be to look at the DNA. The breeder has no choice but to sell them as '66% het', which basically means there is a 66%, or a 2 in 3, chance that one of the boas you pick may be a het.

As for the whole Morelia/Chondropython thing, I've never heard that they were Morelia before being changed over to Chondropython (then again, I haven't been around as long ). It makes sense to me, as there are quite a few similarities between carpets and Chondros.

Bry


----------



## MrT (Oct 4, 2003)

Bry,
Thanks for that.
If a breeder said it was 100% het for albino, then he/she must have had the dna checked? Or?

Ern


----------



## Phillip (Oct 4, 2003)

Chondros do tend to be both easier to keep and easier to breed than emeralds. The main ease in keeping being the young are better about feeding and keeping it down in general.

On the het thing to get 100% het you simply breed and albino to a normal. That produces normal looking offspring that are 100% het for albino. On the 66% hets it's a crap shoot as they could be normal which is why I don't really care for the potential het concept.

Phil


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 5, 2003)

Chondroheads,
There is an excelent book out right now.  It's called The Complete Chondro by Greg Maxwell.  You can't go wrong with this book. It is excelent as a reference for experienced keepers or as a guide for beginners. Anyone interested in chondros should get it, even if they aren't going to buy one immediatly.  It's the only book out that's on chondros only.
Mike


----------



## Valael (Oct 13, 2003)

God those are beautiful snakes.


But I've got a hard on for almost every single arboreal snake out there, especially the constrictors.


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 19, 2003)

pretty  how big are they and do u hold them they are like emralds
mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 20, 2003)

Mike,
The male Is 6' and some inches.  He is a six yr old adult that I raised from hacthling size.  The female is about 4'-5' (maybe less). I have not taken an exact measurement on her. I will when she gets re-weighed.  She just turned two this May. I bought her as a yearling.  They are both laid back, especially the male, during daylight hours (this all depends on the individuals personalities of course). I can safely handle both at that time.  I choose not to because they don't seem comfortable cruisin around in my hands.  They can't get a good grip with their tail on my arm like they can a branch. It's all the hair .  Besides I know it's stressful when I pull them off their perches. So, I only do it every once in awhile to inspect them and have them move around for added excercise.  I wish I owned some emerald tree boa pics to post for a comparison. This site will have to do:
http://www.corallus.com/caninus/photogallery.html
You can see the morphological differences between GTPs and ETBs by comparing the photos of that site and the ones posted here.
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, I got around to photographing an emerald tree boa. Hope this gives everyone who asked about etbs and gtps an idea of how to tell them apart.
First the emerald pic:


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's a gtp pic for comparison:


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2003)

While I'm here, I'll post pics of the chondros new set-ups.
Female's on top


----------



## GQ. (Nov 7, 2003)

Dude!  Those are excellent comparison photos.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 8, 2003)

Your welcome Gil. That Emerald was a tough shot to take.  My head was halfway in the cage with the male in the camera shot and the female perched over me. Fortunately they were both asleep.
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 26, 2004)

*New addition*

Well,
I picked up another chondro on saturday from a friend at the hamburg show.  Here's a pic of him. Little guy was being shy so I couldn't get a shot of his head.  He has a nice vetebral stripe that I'm hoping will turn into a blue when he goes through his color change. I'll post better pics when he's awake.
Mike


----------



## GQ. (Apr 26, 2004)

Beautiful snake!  I'm jealous.  Is that a Sorong or Jaya type pictured?  I like the blue vertebral stripes and triangles on those guys.  Were there a lot of Chondro dealers at the Hamburg show?  My goal is to pick up at least one or two more chondros this year.  Hopefully the next San Diego IRBA show will have at least one or two Chondro breeders.  Here is the latest picture of my Aru type yearling.  Chondros rule!

Gilbert


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 26, 2004)

*wow*

Yours looks great and in fact I should be the one whose jealous. Mine is a sorong type. There weren't any dealers who specialized in chondros. A lot of venders had one or two chondros at their table. Mine was produced by a friends pair. He separated that little guy out for me. I plan to breed my pair this fall. So hopefully I will be up to my ears in chondros
Mike


----------



## GQ. (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike,

I just saw your post on the other forum.  I spend a bit of time over there as well.  Let me know when you have some eggs.  I may be interested in a new addition.  There is always room for another chondro!

Gilbert


----------



## Jmmarich (Apr 27, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous snakes guys.  I desperatly wanted one of those several years back but decided I wasn't ready for one.  If I remember correctly, they are extremely expensive as well?  

--Josh


----------



## GQ. (Apr 28, 2004)

jmmarich,

     Chondros are a bit on the pricey side, but they are worth it.  It is good that you realized that you weren't ready for them.  I also waited for quite awhile before making the leap.  They do take some time and effort and money to properly set up.  If you ever do buy one make sure you have a setup for the snake before you bring it home.  Do as much research as possible before the purchase.  Chondroweb.com is an excellent resource for anything Green Tree Python related.  I highly advise anyone interested in chondros to purchase Greg Maxwell's book.  After reading that book and doing a bit of research on the forums you will be at a better point to differentiate between good and bad advice.


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 28, 2004)

Josh,
Gil pretty much covered it. The only thing I can add is don't buy one unless you are willing to accept the fact that you will never be able to just own one. It may start off with just one but you will soon see that the one turns into two and the two into three. Next thing you know you'll have a whole room filled to the ceiling with chondros   All kidding aside, they are easier to keep than most people think. 
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 25, 2004)

*Update*

I started cycling my pair about three weeks ago and everything is going well. I'm going to pair them up the first week of Nov. Man I can't wait.
Anyway here are some crappy shots of them taken with a point and shoot camera.
The male is the solid lime green Sorong-type and the female is the one with the blue (which the camera did not pick up well). She's an OS Aru-type.


----------



## GQ. (Oct 25, 2004)

Mike,

     Good luck!  Everything is going to work out perfectly.  Be sure to keep me in mind for babies!  And remember your slogan, "A free chondro with every order!"  LOL.  Thanks for the update man!  I'm happy for you.

Later,
Gilbert


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 26, 2004)

Gilbert you left out a word out in the slogan. I'm sure it was a typo. I'll correct it: "A free chondro bag with every order"...lol Thanks for the vote of confidence. If she breeds and lays eggs, and I get all of the babies to eat voluntarilly, then you are definitely at the top of my list. Man more sleepless nights are ahead. As if my son wasn't keeping me up long enough  Soon I'll have baby chondros, if all goes well.
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 5, 2005)

*Update*

I introduced them in Nov.
Here is the male initially checking the female out.

Next is a close up shot of the pair

You can see him enticing her with his spur

Finally an insertion

They are still paired up and I only separate them to see if the male wants to eat. I leave him in with the female when I feed her. He has no interest in her food. 
Mike


----------



## GQ. (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweeeet!  I'm hoping for a big beehive of eggs for you this year.  Excellent picture!  I'm looking forward to seeing more.  Thanks for the update!   :clap:


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 6, 2005)

Beautiful.  Someday, I'll get one (and eventually a lot), but I will be getting a lot more experience with my other snakes first.  Also, i've heard an ATB can be an easier "step up" to a GTP as you go.  In the meantime, I love my new baby IJCP 

Good luck!!  I want to see some goregous chondro baby shots later :clap:


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is my young (neonate) emerald tree boa, Jaculi. This one is a male.  Someday I'd like to own a chondro too.  John


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's the female, Nyoka.


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Gil.

Schlyne,
If you are well informed and prepared (plus you get good stock) you don't need a "step up" animal.

tarantulakeeper,
Those are beauties. I wish my chondros were live bearers too.
Mike


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 7, 2005)

Beautiful ETB's, I usually don't see baby pictures of those...of course I spend far more time looking at GTP's instead.

Even though IJCP's are  more semi aboreal than arboreal, I consider my IJCP my first step up into arboreal snakes.  The GTP's can wait for a bit. I want a house first


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 28, 2005)

Found some old pics of my male. They came out pretty good considering it was with a point and shoot.
Mike


----------



## MysticKigh (Jan 31, 2005)

ENVY ENVY ENVY!!!!! We are waiting for this years babies to become available as this is our next 'baby' we have planned. Right now we have two BCIs ( one lavender het for albino and the other type 2 anery) our baby female P regius... too sweet and cute for words, and then the oddball .... a garter snake LOL


----------



## Lasiodora (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks MysticKigh,
I love those boa morphs. I've been thinking of getting some myself.
I hope you find a nice baby chondro. The male in the picture I bought as a hatchling 7 years ago 
Here he is:


----------



## GQ. (Feb 1, 2005)

Oooooh!  Nice pics Mike.  He is a looker for sure.  I'm still waiting for those egg pics though!  Heheh.

My little Aru is getting up there in size.  She is right at two years of age now.  Here is the latest picture of her under fluorescent light in her cage.  I snapped this picture real quick because of the way she was perched.  I had taken her outside for some natural light pictures earlier in the day.  When I put her back in the cage she coiled up on her perch as you see her in the photo.  That is the only time I've caught her perched like that.

Later,
Gilbert


----------



## GQ. (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't resist putting up one more picture.  Here is a photo of one of my newest chondros before it tried to snatch one of my eyeballs out of my head.


----------



## Lasiodora (Feb 1, 2005)

Sweet! They look great Gil. I wouldn't hold my breath on those eggs. I don't think she's gonna drop any this season :8o . I separated them because the male has been showing an interest in food. He ate last week. I'll try him again tomorrow. I'm going to try to pair them as often as I can until I can no longer cool them. Who knows maybe she'll surprise me.
Mike


----------



## misfitsfiend (Mar 31, 2005)

im convinced that chondros are some of the most beautiful animals on the planet. Have any of you seen the saphire chondros? they're amazing!


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes they are. Are you talking about the genetically blue animals? If you are, then yes I have seen them. They are spectacular but beyond what I could afford.
Mike


----------



## misfitsfiend (Mar 31, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> Yes they are. Are you talking about the genetically blue animals? If you are, then yes I have seen them. They are spectacular but beyond what I could afford.
> Mike


 yes i was, and the last time i saw one i think it was 5000$! I also saw some ball pythons for 60,000 on constrictors.com! I love my snakes, but thats a little toooo much. Who buys them?


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 31, 2005)

You'd be surprised by how much people are willing to pay. I was talking to someone I met at my old job. He was telling me he spent $8000 on a pair of albino tortoises. I guess if I had the money or high end animals to trade I would definitely own some boelen's, angolans, womas, and blackheaded pythons. I have no problem in investing in expensive reptiles as long as I can make the money back. Problem is I can barely afford what I have  
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 4, 2006)

Some new photos of the pair.


----------



## GQ. (Feb 16, 2006)

Sweet!  I hope you have a huge beehive of eggs very soon.  I missed out on this latest update on your pair the first time around.   Thanks for the link!  Best of luck with them.

Gilbert


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 7, 2006)

I know they say not to count your chickens before they hatch but these aren't chickens .  I hope to have babies in 49 days.  If not the whole process was still amazing. Still I hope to have babies, lol. Can you tell how excited I am 

Gil,
Thanks for sending me those good vibes  Now I want to see your female beehived around a clutch.


----------



## Jeff_C (Mar 7, 2006)

Dude!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

How many eggs? and how long before I can get my hands on a baby 


Jeff

(How's the family?)


----------



## GQ. (Mar 7, 2006)

Alright Mike!  A big congratulations to you and the proud mama.  Best of luck with everything.  I'm anxiously awaiting those pipping photos.    Please keep us posted.   

Congrats!
Gilbert


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeff,
I don't know how many eggs there are.  It's pretty hard to tell. She finished laying them this morning and coiled around them.  I'd say maybe 10-15 eggs.  
I'm gonna let her incubate maternally.  If all goes well they'll pip in April and you'll get first pick after they are established 

Family is doing well.  Evan is now 1.5yrs old and is always asking to see the spiders and snakes.  Don't know where he got his interest in animals from 

Gil,
I hope this pic of her will do for now.

Thanks Guys,
Mike


----------



## GQ. (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice!  Thanks for the photo.  I'm anxious to try maternal incubation with my female as well.  I'm looking forward to that more than incubating a big batch.  Please add me to your list if you are making one.  I'm always up for more chondros.  

Later,
Gilbert



			
				Lasiodora said:
			
		

> Gil,
> I hope this pic of her will do for now.
> 
> Thanks Guys,
> Mike


----------



## Jeff_C (Mar 7, 2006)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> I don't know how many eggs there are.  It's pretty hard to tell. She finished laying them this morning and coiled around them.  I'd say maybe 10-15 eggs.
> I'm gonna let her incubate maternally.  If all goes well they'll pip in April and you'll get first pick after they are established
> 
> ...


ulp...better start saving my pennies and dollars and T bills  

(may have to clear out the geckos to make room) ;P 

Jeff


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 27, 2006)

Man after 51 days of nail biting the hatchlings finally emerged.  The final count is eight beautiful little yellow babies.  I got through the first two hurdles [technically the snakes did]: breeding and egg laying.  Now there is one final step: getting them all to eat.  If all goes well I will still end up with eight little babies.  Wish me luck.

Here's a pic of the same baby coming out of the egg:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=656763&postcount=29
-Mike


----------



## GQ. (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations on a pretty little baby Mike!  Best of luck getting them all started.  By the way, that photo of the baby coming out of the egg is excellent!  Great shot.

Gilbert


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Gil.  I love that image too.  Now to get a shot of each one eating


----------

